# Photography and art...



## Erin99 (Dec 12, 2012)

Just thought I'd post up here and see if any were interested in calendars for next year. To go along with my website, I opened a sort of "gift shop" of my art and photography on products, since some of my friends here always encouraged me to do something with my hobbies. The calendars are only of my photographs, but there's art in the shop too (my fav being a little owl I painted in watercolours):





​ 



​ 






​ 
http://www.cafepress.co.uk/sjsartworkandphotography/9586029​ 
I really don't get much from any sale (£1 for every calendar, for example, or 70p for every 1-page calendar), so I'm sorry for the high prices. I wish online stores weren't so expensive!  I can't even afford to buy from my own store!




Anyway, I hope no one minds me posting this here. I didn't know where else to put it, and photography is sort of like art, too...


----------



## Curt Chiarelli (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi Leisha:

Your work is lovely and extremely professional! Of course, I'm a sucker for ancient ruins and castles, not to mention anything to do with owls! I hope you've been doing well.


----------



## Erin99 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hello, Curt! It's been such a long time since I saw you! Well, in a manner of speaking, if this is "seeing"...

Thank you.  I love ruins and castles as well - great atmospheres! But... I'm sorry to say, art is my lesser hobby right now, though, because I'm trying to earn money through site design (and selling my existing art on prints) when I'm not trying to write. Time is a precious thing these days, and I need to make the most use of it. I've even got myself an official author site in case my work ever gets in print (a novelette should in a year or so, according to its publisher) - weird times indeed!

I hope you've been keeping well, too?


----------



## Curt Chiarelli (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi Leisha:

Yes, it has been a while. 

Atmosphere and mood! Fog-shrouded ruins at twilight. Pure mother's milk to me! I love places and things with a history, with a long memory. Give me the pitting and patina of weary ages over polished chrome and shiny plastic any day!

It's funny. The last time we chatted you were writing books and now you're seguing in the visual arts, while the precise opposite is true for me! How's _that_ for a quirky twist of fate? I've written three books in past three years - a short story collection of Lovecraftian social/political satire called, _*Shoggoths and Shibboleths*_, a collection of arts essays, _*On the Tumbril*_ and a 93,000 word memoir of my career in arts/entertainment biz titled, _*Fiddling Whilst Rome Burns*_.

I haven't forsaken the visual arts by any means, but I suppose the time was ripe to strike out in a different direction. Essentially, the visual arts could only express just so many sides of my intellectual/emotional life, while writing expresses others that have lain dormant. It's all been very rewarding! And so it shall be as you grow in this new direction!


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Apr 3, 2013)

I love the little owl!  And the Christmas tee-shirts, and the Its/It's (or is it the other way around?).  The calendars are beautiful, too.  You are very talented!


----------



## Erin99 (Apr 3, 2013)

Right with you, Curt, about atmosphere and mood! I LOVE that, and I even tried to capture it in the novelette that should be published in a year or so. I wrote about an old priory in Scotland that has great connections to Christianity. It was a fun story to write, and not my usual style! I usually do fantasy, but this was a Lovecraft-inspired story (I'm a huuuuuge LC fan!). It's not written in LC's way, but I wanted to write something to honour him.

As for my art - yes, I suppose we have swapped! I never thought of it like that. The problem is, I will always want to write rather than anything else - I will NEVER stop writing! - but I'm forced to look elsewhere for now, since writing doesn't really pay. I always miss not being able to write, and try to do it whenever I can.

Have you got any of yours published, or did you write them _for you_?  Oh, and I'm glad to hear you're doing well!



Teresa, thank you!!! The owl seems to be a lot of people's favourite. Seph keeps trying to get me to paint other cute things, but I seem to be rebelling against painting right now because I miss writing. 

I have a folder called "Cute Animals", though, so one day I shall have to start.


----------



## Curt Chiarelli (Apr 4, 2013)

Leisha said:


> Right with you, Curt, about atmosphere and mood! I LOVE that, and I even tried to capture it in the novelette that should be published in a year or so. I wrote about an old priory in Scotland that has great connections to Christianity. It was a fun story to write, and not my usual style! I usually do fantasy, but this was a Lovecraft-inspired story (I'm a huuuuuge LC fan!). It's not written in LC's way, but I wanted to write something to honour him.
> 
> As for my art - yes, I suppose we have swapped! I never thought of it like that. The problem is, I will always want to write rather than anything else - I will NEVER stop writing! - but I'm forced to look elsewhere for now, since writing doesn't really pay. I always miss not being able to write, and try to do it whenever I can.
> 
> Have you got any of yours published, or did you write them _for you_?  Oh, and I'm glad to hear you're doing well!




Hi Leisha:

The trick to writing in Lovecraft's style is to begin the story almost like a legal deposition - a cold stating of the facts surrounding your case - while slowly, but steadily increasing the mood and compiling the facts that _suggest_ a violation of the Natural Order. 

As you continue your narrative, you'll find something strange beginning to overtake your consciousness. You begin to experience a giddy sensation as the words begin to pour from your fingers in an unstoppable torrent. Congratulations, you've now contracted a galloping case of _adjectivitis lovecraftianis_! Beware: hallucinations are possible with the proper levels of caffeination! HA! I knew we'd turn you someday . . . .

I completely understand your feelings about keeping your hands in both worlds, the visual and written arts. I've never cared much for those with a hive mentality who demand that we pare our intellects and abilities down to a specialized range that fits _their_ comfort zone. You're smart: live your life for yourself and to hell with the nay-sayers.

As to my own essay writing please find a recent example posted here: http://davinci41.deviantart.com/journal/THE-MONSTERS-WHO-WALK-AMONGST-US-343234771 

Have you posted any of your work online so that I can read it? If so, you can contact me at CurtsArt@gmail.com with a link or an attached file.

Until the next time we type at each other, take care.


----------



## Erin99 (Apr 5, 2013)

Wow, I did not expect that when I started reading your piece.  What you and your family have gone through... I can only sympathise and imagine it. I'm sorry you've had to live through that. And everything you say I've said a million times, as has a lot of people close to me. Society is fundamentally flawed. But unless the masses stop believing what's rammed down their throats and start using their own minds, things aren't going to change.

  In a similar situation here in Scotland, we have a referendum coming up in 2014 to vote for independence from the English. I'm all for it - we'd be a healthy country able to stand on its own, for what London gives us is nothing to what we could give ourselves if they weren't taking it any more... and we're more left-wing... yet it's almost certain that we won't win the vote. The Tories bandy about notions of falling flat on our bottom, and the masses believe it. People are scared of becoming independent, even though smaller countries with less to export  have survived well on their own. Sigh. It's like some just accept what the media - the biased media who are financed by rich businessmen and those in power - tell us without ever looking into the real situation.


  Blimey! Such a serious topic to have in an art thread! Better shut up, else I'm derailing my own thread.

  As for my own work... um... I'm quite embarrassed to show you it! Honestly. My main project, my novel, I've written in an (hopefully) accessible style that's told simply. None of LC's flourishes and grand prose. There's a full sample chapter available to read, yet I fear it won't be your thing. However, I have two shorter stories that have samples more suited to you, possibly - though not much of a sample really, since you can't upload too much of anything you want published - on my website, on the "Excerpts" page. The "Stories" page tells you a bit about each story. But please don't expect anything amazing from my work. I'm still unpublished as yet, still chipping away at learning the craft.

  Hmmm. Now, do I post my site link, or let you find it? (It's in my profile.) Somehow, writing the link would seem like I'm wanting to show off my work, and I'm really not. Sometimes, I read it and think I have such a long way to go, that I'm still at the beginning when compared to what some have crafted. I read masters like Lovecraft, Jordan, Tolkien, Pullman, etc, and it makes me see how... lacking... my own work is. Their ways with words...!  But I will keep chipping away until I create something I can be pleased to put my name to!


  And thank you. It's nice to know you're still around and still being creative. I wish you all the best, too!


----------



## Curt Chiarelli (Apr 7, 2013)

Leisha said:


> Wow, I did not expect that when I started reading your piece.  What you and your family have gone through... I can only sympathise and imagine it. I'm sorry you've had to live through that. And everything you say I've said a million times, as has a lot of people close to me. Society is fundamentally flawed. But unless the masses stop believing what's rammed down their throats and start using their own minds, things aren't going to change.
> 
> In a similar situation here in Scotland, we have a referendum coming up in 2014 to vote for independence from the English. I'm all for it - we'd be a healthy country able to stand on its own, for what London gives us is nothing to what we could give ourselves if they weren't taking it any more... and we're more left-wing... yet it's almost certain that we won't win the vote. The Tories bandy about notions of falling flat on our bottom, and the masses believe it. People are scared of becoming independent, even though smaller countries with less to export  have survived well on their own. Sigh. It's like some just accept what the media - the biased media who are financed by rich businessmen and those in power - tell us without ever looking into the real situation.
> 
> ...




Hi Leisha:

Thank you. Stuff like this is to be expected in a city like Chicago, the unofficial gun murder capital of the U.S.

And yes, Scotland's forgotten what it's like to be unencumbered by the fetters of Empire. Who can blame the Scots for their separation anxiety? Assuming charge of your own affairs is exhilarating, but utterly terrifying because REAL freedom means assuming complete responsibility. Most people can't shoulder it, let alone stomach such a possibility. Certainly Americans can't because they too are slaves to other forces.

Still, Scotland has to make the break and I hope they do. Scotland, do what you must, however you must, just don't outsource Harris tweed and single-malt whiskey!

Moving onto more a more enlightening (and just lighter) topic: I remember years ago reading a chapter of your (first?) fantasy novel and being favorably impressed. Strong narrative drive, crisp pacing with a nice hook at the end to compel the reader towards the next chapter. I'd never pressure you into sharing work that you didn't feel comfortable being read, but in my opinion, you have a lot to feel proud about. If you change your mind, let me know. 

I have hanging on my studio door a little plaque that quotes Michelangelo: "I Am Still Learning." It's truly astonishing to note that he wrote that when he was eighty and revered as one of the most brilliant artist of his era. The day you stop growing is the day your inner light fades. So, keep chasing after that dream beyond the far horizon. You may be labeled a holy fool, a chaser of spectres, but I can guarantee you one thing: you will always remain a child at heart.


----------



## Erin99 (Apr 8, 2013)

Oop. I was gonna write a big reply, but a migraine is coming on and my vision is going gold-spotty...

Blimey. Can barely read my text! I shall rush. Thank you for your nice words, Curt! I thought you'd read something of mine in the past, but wasn't fully sure. You'll have read the old version of the novel I'm still writing. I'm re-writing it again to make it better.

Okay, better lie down! I'm havin to guess which keys are the right ones cos I can barely see! Aaaargh! Migraines!!!

Your words did make me smile, though, so thank you. I wish I could write more (didn't expect this darn migraine!!!)


----------



## Erin99 (Apr 8, 2013)

So, I'm back. It wasn't a long one, thankfully! Still recovering somewhat - my head feels like it's being squeezed through a tube right now - but I wanted to apologise for the rushed reply last time. I shouldn't have replied, I suppose, but when I sat down to write, my head was fine. Then as I brought up the reply window, gold spots danced in front of my vision. Very abrupt!

Anyway, don't expect a brilliant chapter on my site. I've still things to fix, though I don't mind putting what I've got online cos it's not as if publishers are going to read it. The opening scene needs some work to make a few of the lines flow better, and the main scene needs cutting so it's not as plodding and laborious. Hopefully I can do that over the next few days or weeks.


Anyway, I gather you're a whisky fan, then!  Seph loves Lagavulin, though Ardbeg and Jura are other favs of a few people up here. I prefer Bénédictine to whisky, myself!

And yes, I'm a firm believer that no one ever stops learning. It always makes me sad when I hear people say "I'm too old to learn X". I know I've learned loads about writing in the last ten years (I was horrendous when I left school), and I know I will only get better with time.


----------



## Curt Chiarelli (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm glad to see that you were only hit with what I call "a minor tremblor" and not the earth-shattering variety of migraine. I know what they're like as I'm prone to them also. Never feel under pressure to reply to me when you're hit with these monsters. Your health comes first.

And thank you for the link. I still think you're being too modest about your talents, but, then again, that humility will serve you well as you develop as an artist.

I love anything made with care and pride. Tweed and a splash in a tumbler shared with friends on a nasty winter evening are - as far as I'm concerned - two of civilization's foundational pillars! The clothing is a personal quirk, but the other is pure liquid hospitality, what I refer to as "truth serum" as it stimulates the chattiness centers of the human brain! Many a memorable conversation has been kicked off with a mere finger or two this stuff.

The only other stuff that comes close in this effect is Napoleon brandy. As to Bénédictine liqueur, I've never tried it, so I don't have an opinion. I'll place it on my "to try" list.

Speaking of "to do" lists, I am - gleefully - the most ignorant man you're likely to encounter. When measured against the vast warehouse of intellectual riches of the cosmos, I am a know-nothing. What a glorious state of mind then to travel in time being a child, allowing your curiosity to propel you along its course.


----------



## Erin99 (Apr 12, 2013)

Oh, yes, I am always glad I get minor migraines compared to some people. Sorry to hear you get the bad ones - I wouldn't wish them on anyone.

  So, I've had a good couple of days at least. I was writing! I even had a treat and went to write in the Waterstones cafe, which meant I could write for longer than I normally can. It was fun! I felt like a proper writer, except for the pains and bad concentration! 

  I've been taking it easy today because of that, though, since I'm suffering a bad head and such from being out. Ah well! It was fun!!! And I'm CERTAINLY going to do it again one day!

  Anyway, it sounds as if you'd get on very well here in Scotland.  Many a night have people here chatted into the early hours with a few drops of the golden stuff. If I'm to have whisky, I prefer it with honey, like Drambuie or Glavyer – and I’ve tried quite a few whiskies. But Bénédictine is still my fav liquor - it's got mint in it! I've heard a lot of people saying it's too medicinal-tasting for their palates, but each to their own.

  So... now I must rest for the night, so I'm able to get on the train tomorrow. I'm off to visit my family in Cumbria for a week, which is always special. Take care of yourself and yours.


----------

